# Is Sublimation Ink Safe?



## butlerjany (Aug 2, 2008)

Can anyone tell me where I can find information on the safety of sublimation inks? I have a customer who wants to see in writing that sublimation inks are a safe, non-toxic ink. He is very interested in purchases multiple items, but will not purchase until he sees something in writing that these inks have been tested and are safe to use on mugs, cutting boards, coasters, etc.

Thank you all in advance!


----------



## joeshaul (Mar 1, 2008)

Can't say I've ever seen anything about the safety of sublimation inks. Sawgrass would be the ones to contact since they're the patent holders and probably have all the safety stuff, I've only seen MSDS on the different sublimation substrates, not the inks themselves. 

Only thing I see online from Sawgrass's site mentioning the safety factor is at the bottom of: 
Sawgrass Technologies - Other System & Workspace Considerations

So I'd say contact Sawgrass and see what they have available. My experiences in various management positions dealing with paranoid folk has never turned out good though


----------



## cprvh (Jan 23, 2006)

Ask your supplier for the MSDS for their ink. The substrate you are transferring to should be considered as well. Find out from your customer what specific tests need to be met. Ask your blank suppliers for documentation regarding the specific needs of your customer.


----------

